# Shepherds pie



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

This is a delicious and economical dish of pure comfort food - love it! 

SHEPHERD’S PIE - 30 MINUTES
Ingredients
2 pounds of potatoes, such as russet, peeled and cubed
2 tablespoons sour cream or softened cream cheese
1 large egg yolk
1/2 cup chicken broth
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil, 1 turn of the pan
1 3/4 pounds ground beef or ground lamb
1 carrot, peeled and chopped
1 onion, chopped
2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 cup beef stock or broth
2 teaspoons Worcestershire, eyeball it
1/2 cup frozen peas, a couple of handfuls
1 teaspoon sweet paprika
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley leaves


Directions
Boil potatoes in salted water until tender, about 12 minutes. Drain potatoes and pour them into a bowl. Combine sour cream, egg yolk and cream. Add the cream mixture into potatoes and mash until potatoes are almost smooth.

While potatoes boil, preheat a large skillet over medium high heat. Add oil to hot pan with beef or lamb. Season meat with salt and pepper. Brown and crumble meat for 3 or 4 minutes. If you are using lamb and the pan is fatty, spoon away some of the drippings. Add chopped carrot and onion to the meat. Cook veggies with meat 5 minutes, stirring frequently. 

In a second small skillet over medium heat cook butter and flour together 2 minutes. Whisk in broth and Worcestershire sauce. Thicken gravy 1 minute. Add gravy to meat and vegetables. Stir in peas.

Preheat broiler to high. Fill a small rectangular casserole with meat and vegetable mixture. Spoon potatoes over meat evenly. Top potatoes with paprika and broil 6 to 8 inches from the heat until potatoes are evenly browned. Top casserole dish with chopped parsley and serve.

ENJOY :beercheer:


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks good.
I really like food like this.
Sent the recipe to my wife as a hint for dinner.
Thanks


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Recently we tried this variation which uses sweet potatoes for the topping. I questioned the olives and raisins in it but did go ahead and make it as listed and it turned out really good.

http://www.finecooking.com/recipes/sweet-potato-cottage-pie.aspx


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*I've read a lot of books where Shepard's pie is mentioned.. but I thought it was backed in a crust sorta like a Pasty.. but it sure sounds good....except for the sheep... I don't eat sheep... don't know nobody who do !...

But I passed this on to all the Ladies who may get the chance to feed me this summer !! *


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Well backlash if you wife tries this recipe she will be very happy with it...so quick, simple and just plain tasty...hope you get a taste 

HozayBuck what you described is a meat pie dish we like to cook here that is a savory combination of pork and beef baked in a deep dish pie crust. It is a real tradition for some especially at xmas, and I was blessed to have a mother in-law who made the absolute 'best' meat pies. BTW I don’t cook the ‘shepherds pie’ with lamb either - only beef in this one for me. Hope the ladies feed you real good this summer! 

CulexPipiens that sweet potato pie recipe does look good, thanks!
:canflag:


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

Gosh I been making a shepherd's pie version for years that my family loves. I take a deep pie pan or a good size crock baking dish and make a meatloaf mixture.
like a good pound to pound in a half ground beef and mix in a egg, dried bread crumbs or oatmeal (about 1/2 cup or so) a little milk to wet things up and lots of seasonings. I eyeball garlic powder, salt and pepper etc. sometimes cayenne pepper to spice it up a bit.
then bake and when nearly done I have mashed potatoes on the ready and in a separate bowl mix a can of mushroom soup, same amount of milk and add either frozen green beans or 1 or 2 cans green beans. The soup makes the gravy. pour the soup bean mixture over the meatloaf poking the meat so the gravy soaks in a bit then top with mashed potatoes and bake until the potatoes are browned. 
sometimes i add in a 1/2 cup of shredded cheese to the mashed potatoes depending on my mood. lol
bake all this at 350 degrees.
super easy super comforting. 
when i use lamb meat i mix 1/2 lamb 1/2 beef or 1/2 venison and 1/2 beef. etc.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Shepherds pie is a great way to use up leftovers. I keep a ziplock bag in the freezer for the leftover veggies from dinner. When I have a large amount of leftover mashed potatoes, I make the pie. I brown ground turkey (or use TVP hydrated with beef broth), toss in the leftover veggies from the freezer, a little brown gravy, then top with the mashed potatoes. Hearty, comfort food for pennies!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

lovetogrow said:


> ...HozayBuck what you described is a meat pie dish we like to cook here that is a savory combination of pork and beef baked in a deep dish pie crust.....


I've got a personal "meat pie" recipe I have been making for awhile.

Start with Oxtails (or short ribs if you prefer) ... but after having both the oxtails have the best flavor... and put in a oven pan with a few chopped carrots and diced onions and beef stock. Season with salt, pepper and some oregano. Cook on 250 for 6+ hours. The meat should be very tender when done. I usually use 2 loaf pans and enough oxtail pieces to more less fill both and then drop carrot and onion chunks around them. Finally I fill with stock almost to the top.

Separate the meat from the bones and chop (if necessary) into bite size pieces. Save stock, toss the veggies. Take new veggies (carrots and onions again) and saute. Add cubed potatoes. Stir and add reserved stock and more fresh stock if necessary. Simmer until potatoes are cooked. Season to taste (salt, pepper, oregano, thyme, parsley, or whatever mix of herbs you like)

Meanwhile, in another pan, melt a few tablespoons of butter (or olive oil) mix in meat and warm back up. Sprinkle on a few tablespoons of flour and cook for a few minutes. Mix in with veggies and stock and heat until the stock turns into a thick sauce. A few is subject and based on how much meat you have. With the two previously mentioned loaf pans of oxtails I'll usually go with 3-4 tablespoons, each, of butter and flour.

Pour into prepared pie crust(s) and top with dough. Bake at 350 for about a half hour. When I make I usually make 2 or 3 at a time and then have the left overs all week long.

Your choice of veggies is pretty flexile. Peas work, most root veggies do too. Making it with seasonal choices usually works pretty well.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Sounds good CP really good!


----------

